# عندي مشكلة !!



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*عندي مشكلة 







 هتجننيني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




او ممكن نقول ااتجنيت بسببها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




مسنجر الهوت ميل بعمل ليه setup وكل حاجة بتمشي تمام

ومش بيرضي يشتغل ابدااااا

شيلت الوندز قولت يمكن المشكلة فيه

برضه اللي في دماغه في دماغه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الوندز بتاعي سيرفس باك 2

حد عنده حل

الهي ربنا يستر مسنجراتكم قادر ياكريم 






 me *



​


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*



الهي ربنا يستر مسنجراتكم قادر ياكريم 






 me 




أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ايه يا كوبتك هتشحت على جهازك ولا ايه :t11:*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*حاول نزل البرنامج من نسخه قديمه عندك فى الجهاز او لو بتنزله من نسخه قديمه  نزله من السايت *


----------



## Michael (18 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب بعد ما تعمل لة سيتب يا كوبتك المسنجر بيفتح ولا لما تيجى تدوس على الايقونة مش بيديك حاجة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لان احتمال كبير جداجدا ان النسخة الى عندك يها فيرس


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ايه يا كوبتك هتشحت على جهازك ولا ايه :t11:*


 
*بس يا بت :t32:*


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *حاول نزل البرنامج من نسخه قديمه عندك فى الجهاز او لو بتنزله من نسخه قديمه نزله من السايت *


 
*جربت الطريقتين دول *

*امال انا ها اتجنن ليه :new2:*


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أكتوبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> طيب بعد ما تعمل لة سيتب يا كوبتك المسنجر بيفتح ولا لما تيجى تدوس على الايقونة مش بيديك حاجة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> لان احتمال كبير جداجدا ان النسخة الى عندك يها فيرس


 
*مش فاهمك اوي*

*هو بعد ما يتستب عادي بكتب الاسم والباسورد ويحاول يفتح بعدين يقولي اني فيه مشكلة اقولها حلها يفضل يحل في المشاكل ويعمل عليهم كلهم علامة صح معني كدا اني مفيش مشكلة كانت بس هو بيستعبط ويطلعي 4 عيوب وانا ضبطت ال3 ومفيش فايدة اللي في دماغه في دماغه*

*شيلت مضاد الفيروسات والسباي وقفلتهم من حتي نسخة الوندز وبرضه مش راضي يفتح :smil13: *


----------



## Michael (18 أكتوبر 2006)

احتمال انك محتاج برنامج المسنجر نسخة احدث

او برضة عندك فيرس

فالحل تشيل الويندوز وتنزل حماية وتعمل تحديث لة وبعدها تنزل نسخة المسنجر


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أكتوبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> احتمال انك محتاج برنامج المسنجر نسخة احدث
> 
> او برضة عندك فيرس
> 
> فالحل تشيل الويندوز وتنزل حماية وتعمل تحديث لة وبعدها تنزل نسخة المسنجر


 
*انا شيلت الوندز *

*ومش نزلت اي حاجة غير اننا حطيت نسخة المسنجر*

*وبرضه مش اشتغل :new2:*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههه العيب فيك يا مينا بقي *


----------



## Michael (19 أكتوبر 2006)

يبقى احل يا مينا انك تشيل الويندوز وتنزل حماية وتعمل تحديث لة وبعدها تنزل نسخة المسنجر


----------



## The_Hero (23 أكتوبر 2006)

حبيبى الغالى بص بتظهرلك رساله ايرور لو بتظهرلك ياريت تبعتهالى تمام بص جرب الطريقه اليى هقولك عليها انت و على النت شوف الساعه بتاعتالجهاز مظبوط تاريخ و وقت و لا لا و اعملها ابديت علشا تبقى محدثه تمام و جرب افتح الماسنجر و قولى هيشتغل و لا لا
ربنا معاك​


----------



## mr.hima (29 أكتوبر 2006)

حاول تشيل المسنجر القديم اللى فى نسخة الاكس بى الاول


----------



## mr.hima (29 أكتوبر 2006)

او ممكن تكون نسخة المسنجر اللى عندك مش حلوة اكتبلى الاميل بتاعك وانا ابعتلك النسخة علية


----------



## Coptic Man (19 فبراير 2007)

*اشكركم يا اخوتي انا نسيت اقولكم*

*اني المشكلة اتحلت*

*وفعلا يا هيرو طلعت المشكلة في الساعة *

*شكرا ليك يا هيما وهيرو ومايكل*

*الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## The_Hero (19 فبراير 2007)

اى خدمه يا ابن الملك ربنا يوقف جنبك ابقى اذكرنا فى صلواتك ده انت ابن الملك ابن يسوع
:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12:


----------

